# Tips 2 get more bass in cabin



## BIGJOHNFROMPC (Jan 15, 2006)

how do u get more bass in da cabin. I know about da sound deadener but like what can i do 2 make it sound more alive. Shit sounds muffled in da trunk.


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

What type of car?


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

is it a log cabin?


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jun 24 2006, 01:56 AM~5660476
> *is it a log cabin?
> *


no, its a ship's cabin.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

what car is it?


----------



## bmcustomaudio (Jun 12, 2006)

ports through the rear deck work


----------



## BIGJOHNFROMPC (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jun 24 2006, 01:48 AM~5660462
> *What type of car?
> *


87 Chevy Caprice


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

Port through the rear deck or remove all the padding and sound deading material from the back seat. Three 12" or two 15" should have you knockin' pretty good.


----------



## BIGJOHNFROMPC (Jan 15, 2006)

How do i port da rear deck


----------



## Twistid (Jul 23, 2002)

take a bat/crowbar and beat/pry the rear deck till its gone


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

Make a box and run the port up through the rear deck. Either cut holes for it or use the factory 6x9 holes. :uh:


----------



## BIGJOHNFROMPC (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jun 25 2006, 08:32 AM~5665175
> *Make a box and run the port up through the rear deck.  Either cut holes for it or use the factory 6x9 holes. :uh:
> *


but wouldnt dat change the tuning freqency. Im not dat experienced. Anything else i can do? I know somebody knows something.


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

sell the caprice and get a SUV, problem solved....

you are gonna have to port the rear deck by cutting a nice 6x6" square at least


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

Build a wall like this.....










Six 15"s should give you what your lookin' for! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJOHNFROMPC (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by k gee™_@Jun 25 2006, 12:34 PM~5665795
> *sell the caprice and get a SUV, problem solved....
> 
> you are gonna have to port the rear deck by cutting a nice 6x6" square at least
> *


ohh no i guess i'll just have 2 deal wit it. Dont get me wrong da shit is loud but i know it can sound ALOT louder. Thanx ne ways.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOHNFROMPC_@Jun 25 2006, 02:50 PM~5666194
> *ohh no i guess i'll just have 2 deal wit it. Dont get me wrong da shit is loud but i know it can sound ALOT louder. Thanx ne ways.
> *


why are you so afraid to cut up a 20 year old car?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jun 25 2006, 11:09 PM~5667997
> *why are you so afraid to cut up a 20 year old car?
> *


no comment


----------



## BIGJOHNFROMPC (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jun 25 2006, 10:09 PM~5667997
> *why are you so afraid to cut up a 20 year old car?
> *


naw im sayin ohh no because i dont wanna sell my shit 2 get no Suv. I love my car man n i cant do dat.


----------



## GA On DUBZ (Aug 2, 2004)

manne juz make a blow thru da backseat n all da pressure will come into da car not all muffled from da seat


----------



## BIGJOHNFROMPC (Jan 15, 2006)

ok so i was on cardomain n i got some ideas of porting da rear deck. I wanna know if i cut a big ass hole in my deck will it become weak 2 the point 2 where something will break or collapse. I plan on getting like some 1/2 in. mdf and cutting it the shape of my rear deck n cutting holes for some 6.5s on da outside of the wood and in the middle have a big hole for the bass 2 travel thru. Is dis a good idea. I dont wanna do it and then its no better.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOHNFROMPC_@Jun 27 2006, 02:33 AM~5674762
> *ok so i was on cardomain n i got some ideas of porting da rear deck. I wanna know if i cut a big ass hole in my deck will it become weak 2 the point 2 where something will break or collapse. I plan on getting like some 1/2 in. mdf and cutting it the shape of my rear deck n cutting holes for some 6.5s on da outside of the wood and in the middle have a big hole for the bass 2 travel thru. Is dis a good idea. I dont wanna do it and then its no better.
> *


remove the stock 6x9's and you will be set... thats all I did for my box and it made a noticable difference


----------



## BIGJOHNFROMPC (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jun 27 2006, 08:26 AM~5675632
> *remove the stock 6x9's and you will be set... thats all I did for my box and it made a noticable difference
> *


If i do decide to do dat would it be best to face my box toward the seats?


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

face them towards the back it works for me...i cut some 6 1/2 inch holes and put some grills over the holes to hide it... sounds a lot better to me i got two 15 inch w3v2 jl audios and a pc 1400 pushin it and it hits hard....


----------



## BIGJOHNFROMPC (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jun 27 2006, 03:24 PM~5677900
> *face them towards the back it works for me...i cut some 6 1/2 inch holes and put some grills over the holes to hide it... sounds a lot better to me i got two 15 inch w3v2 jl audios and a pc 1400 pushin it and it hits hard....
> *


U da man who i need 2 be talkin 2 den. How did u cut da holes?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOHNFROMPC_@Jun 27 2006, 03:55 PM~5677679
> *If i do decide to do dat would it be best to face my box toward the seats?
> *


fire them torwards the tail lights....


----------



## BIGJOHNFROMPC (Jan 15, 2006)

Hey Pitbullx is it sensable 2 dynamat da inside of the car 2. Im goin 2 do the whole trunk but i wanted 2 know about the inside like da floor and roof and stuff.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOHNFROMPC_@Jun 27 2006, 10:43 PM~5679915
> *Hey Pitbullx is it sensable 2 dynamat da inside of the car 2. Im goin 2 do the whole trunk but i wanted 2 know about the inside like da floor and roof and stuff.
> *


yes....


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOHNFROMPC_@Jun 27 2006, 05:42 PM~5678031
> *U da man who i need 2 be talkin 2 den. How did u cut da holes?
> *


i did it with a jig saw , i got two 6x9'z two 6 1/2'z, two 5 1/4'z plus the two holes in my deck lid, it took a while but the shit sounds good though.


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jun 27 2006, 11:39 PM~5679886
> *fire them torwards the tail lights....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJOHNFROMPC (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jun 28 2006, 02:49 AM~5681145
> *i did it with a jig saw , i got two 6x9'z two 6 1/2'z, two 5 1/4'z plus the two holes in my deck lid, it took a while but the shit sounds good though.
> *


u got any pics?


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

no but i can get some. I'll keep u posted.


----------



## BIGJOHNFROMPC (Jan 15, 2006)

alright man i really appreciate dat


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Do the T and H buttons on your keyboard not work?


----------



## BIGJOHNFROMPC (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jun 30 2006, 05:48 AM~5693261
> *Do the T and H buttons on your keyboard not work?
> *


lol man im use 2 ebonics sorry about THat but I try to keep it readable as much as i can.


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOHNFROMPC_@Jun 28 2006, 05:46 AM~5681222
> *u got any pics?
> *


i was just reading what i wrote and i only got 2-6x9z,2-5 1/4z, and 2-4 1/2 z in my deck lid the 6-1/2z are in my kick panels


----------



## GA On DUBZ (Aug 2, 2004)

cuz all u do is make a box wit da subs u want n make a port comin from da box into da backdash, n juz cut da backdash to da size of da port, problem solved,all da pressure will come into da car


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

if u put the port into the car, will u hear alotta 'whooshy' sounds from the air goin in and out the port??


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

how could i port into my 59? the area under the package tray is so damn small that there wouldnt be enough hieght to put a vertical port in if u get wat i mean. any ideas??


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twistid_@Jun 25 2006, 06:01 AM~5665139
> *take a bat/crowbar and beat/pry the rear deck till its gone
> *


 :nono:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jun 28 2006, 01:49 AM~5681145
> *i did it with a jig saw , i got two 6x9'z two 6 1/2'z, two 5 1/4'z plus the two holes in my deck lid, it took a while but the shit sounds good though.
> *


Man I did that shit! me and lepi to be exact! lol.. that big ugly fucker does know alot about systems though! :biggrin:


----------



## King_Koopa (Jul 23, 2006)

If you want the most bass in the car, you will have 2 options. 

Option One:

Remove the back seat. Face the enclosure forward, and seal the cabin from the trunk. Fold down seats will work for this as well.

You are creating a smaller volume of air to pressurize, which in turn means more SPL.

Option Two:

You will have to cut the rear deck, and run a port from and BANDPASS enclosure through the hole. Seal around the port/rear deck and you will achieve WAY more SPL.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King_Koopa_@Jul 23 2006, 07:56 AM~5826071
> *If you want the most bass in the car, you will have 2 options.
> 
> Option One:
> ...


there's one thing i've found, and others as well, reguardless of being less volume to pressurize it is in fact louder with the subwoofers in the trunk facing the rear, as it acts like a bandpass, reguardless of wheather you make your own air vents or not, most vehicles have natural air vents to keep the pressure normal.


----------



## BIGJOHNFROMPC (Jan 15, 2006)

hey does anybody know how ppl port through the back seat. i seen a car like dat on da net and it looks real nice.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Don't get ahead of yourself here. Make sure you know exactly what you want, what you can afford and what you can do with you're own hands.

Anything is possible if you have the cash. Stick to questions to are feasable, not just "curiosity" questions. We want to help YOU make your're car sound better, not school you on car stereo 101.


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 23 2006, 05:17 PM~5828508
> *Don't get ahead of yourself here. Make sure you know exactly what you want, what you can afford and what you can do with you're own hands.
> 
> Anything is possible if you have the cash. Stick to questions to are feasable, not just "curiosity" questions. We want to help YOU make your're car sound better, not school you on car stereo 101.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOHNFROMPC_@Jul 23 2006, 05:17 PM~5828256
> *hey does anybody know how ppl port through the back seat. i seen a car like dat on da net and it looks real nice.
> *


they know a shop that can do interior works? or know how to sew really well, its not something an ammature should really take on. speacially if you plan on showing off your car a little.


----------



## BIGJOHNFROMPC (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jul 23 2006, 08:17 PM~5829160
> *they know a shop that can do interior works? or know how to sew really well, its  not something an ammature should really take on.  speacially if you plan on showing off your car a little.
> *


Yea i understand but i was just wondering because it was my first time seein something like that. One day ima learn it though. Believe that!!! :thumbsup:


----------

